# HELP!
..  ...         ..    ..  ..    ( )   ...     !       ...    :cry: .. ..  ...    ..       ...(    )..     ..      ! !

----------


## stre10k

google -

----------

*stre10k*
  !

----------

*             ..*

----------

.    .          .         ,     .           .

----------


## Gloomy_girl

.       )

----------


## U.F.O.

.. ....    ..    ...)))

----------


## Dick

- .!

----------


## Val

. 
  -   ,  ,  .    1   2- .
  .   .

----------

> *             ..*


  ,        !     ,   .     .   **     ,  . 
     ,      .     .      ,     ,    "   ,           ".     ,  ,    (     ). 
    " ",    .       "  , ",  ,  ,   .    : "       ",   ,             ** .

----------


## PoZiTiVNaYa

*Dick*
Согласна на 100000001%!!!!!!!Помогает от головной боли(проверено моим же парнем) и от плохого настроения(лично мной)

----------


## Dick

*PoZiTiVNaYa*



> (лично мной)


 Интересно,как это?Очень приятно втретить еще одну однодумницу,любящаю жизнь.Так держать! 8)

----------


## НастЬкА

> Настька только не смейся. 
> Непаганый способ - обжорство самым вкусным, самым вредным, самым любимым. И так от 1 дня до 2-х недель.
> Жир потом сгонишь. Плюнь на жир.


 хм.....ты о чем?? :?:

----------


## PoZiTiVNaYa

*Dick*
ПРосто у парня не бывает плохого настроения (:

----------


## GanibaL

> *Dick*
> Согласна на 100000001%!!!!!!!Помогает от головной боли(проверено моим же парнем) и от плохого настроения(лично мной)


              В моем случае, например, головной боли только прибавилось, да еще какой... Всю жизнь разгребать буду, если не повезет. А везеньем я похвастаться к сожалению не могу. 
       Настроение тут тоже не у всех видно появляется после этого примитивного, но жизненнонеобходимого акта.
      Вобщем я это к тому, что бесят весяльчяки и жизнелюбы, которые приходят сюда, и дают какие-то абсолютно дебильные советы, еще рассказывают, как там у их парней головная боль проходит после секса, людям, которым реально хуево. Я еб*л бля....  КУПИТЕ МОЗГИ

----------


## GanibaL

головную боль элементарно лечит анальгин, плохое настроение утренняя пробежка, а проблемы и депрессию надо решать более хитрыми методами, и это далеко не всегда так легко.

----------


## Anubis

относительно сексу и сладенького - советы хоть и простые, но действенные, даже с биохимической точки зрения это можно доказать - увеличивается приток эндорфина и иных веществ, отвечающих за улучшение настроения. амитриптилин и другие антидепрессанты тоже помочь могут, если депра в клинической стадии. а вообще говоря, все больше прихожу к выводу, что надо искать какой-то относительно постоянный источник положительных эмоций, благо, если ты сейчас учишься  время у тебя есть (не то что у меня, приходиться впахивать с 9 до 9) так что можно походить на всякие прикольные ероприятия, например, записаться в школу верховой езды, экстремального вождения,  заняться танцами или каким-то не слишком напряжным и монотонным спортом, скажем, поиграть в теннисочек, на картах катацца итп.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

главное после секса в квд не зачастить=))) а сладкое вредно.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

> Настроение тут тоже не у всех видно появляется после этого примитивного, но жизненнонеобходимого акта.
>       Вобщем я это к тому, что бесят весяльчяки и жизнелюбы, которые приходят сюда, и дают какие-то абсолютно дебильные советы, еще рассказывают, как там у их парней головная боль проходит после секса, людям, которым реально хуево. Я еб*л бля....  КУПИТЕ МОЗГИ


 +1.

----------


## Crystal_Lake

> <...> Тебе нужно сходить к врачу, лучше к психотерапевту. <...> И ещё важный совет: "не следует следовать советам первым встречным в интернете", ещё раз повторюсь, всё что тебе написали в этой ветке чушь и так точно делать *не следует*.


 Не факт, что врач действительно может оказаться чем-то лучше, чем первый встречный. А его совет - лучше первого встречного совета в сети. (не про всех, конечно, врачей, но IMO). Всё равно стандартные вопросы, методы, выводы. Действующие под давно выведенные шаблоны. А организм не обязательно может быть устроен как большинство, и общие выводы для него не годны, только кого это волнует. Денежка заплачена - диагноз поставлен, таблетки выписаны. 
Если есть хорошая подробная расширенная инструкция к таблеткам, с описанием воздействия, описанием симптомов-показателей к применению и противопоказаний (а в сети, думаю, это можно найти), то сопоставляя это с собой можно что-либо подобрать. (не пить что попало, а прочитать инструкции и выбрать). И вряд ли это будет хуже врача. Если не лучше... *scratch*
+ не надо раскрываться чужому человеку
+ деньги (и не говорите, что на здоровье не экономят - значит у вас всё в порядке с деньгами *roll*)
+ не надо искать клинику, звонить, договариваться, сидеть в очереди, ездить в транспорте (это плюсы для асоциальных существ) 
+ время.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Согласна с Crystal_Lake, во многих мед.учреждениях врачи выписывают таблетки определенной фирмы с которой у них сотрудничество, а они могут быть хуже или дороже чем др. + выпишут еще кучу бесполезных и не нужных тебе препаратов причем далеко не из дешевых. И не говорите, что врач подберет таблетки подходящие именно тебе, при назначении они не направляют ни на какие обследования и анализы. А насчет рецепта- даже в муниципальной аптеке продают то, что должно отпускаться по рецепту без него.
Да и на откровенный разговор с незнакомым человеком как то не тянет...

----------


## Viktorija

Привет!Даже не думай заниматься самолечением :EEK!: Такими вопросами занимаются врачи!И если действительно плохо,не тяни с этим-будет хуже.А вообще самое лучшее настроиться на положительный лад и поверить что всё будет ок :Smile: Гони свою депресию,а то чем она дольше тем труднее от неё избавиться.Антидепресанты-это не витамины,но когда реально плохо помогают.Но если всё-таки ты понимаешь,что можно обойтись без них,то лучше не надо.А к врачу сходи,просто поговори и она посмотрит нужны ли тебе таблетки.Удачи

----------


## GanibaL

Психотерапевты, психиаторы, колдуны и прочие - жулики на 90%. Так что я согласен с мнением, что лекарства можно и самому в интернете подобрать. Если вообще это имеет смысл.

----------


## Зерошпиль

В прошлом году я ходил к врачу,состояние было почти такое как сейчас, только еще хуже. Мне выписали ципролекс, и я принимал его почти два месяца. Да, таблетки хорошо действуют, химия мозга - это тема, только от того что уменя тяга к игре слегка убавилась и появилась надежда что все поправится, на самом то деле ничегошеньки не изменилось! И когда я перестал принимать антидепы, их действия еще на пару месяцев хватило, а потом снова все покатилось как и было, только еще хуже стало - если я был в проигрыше ( в минусовой дисперсии) так я даже не расстраивался и проигрывал еще больше... 
А таблеток от лудомании нет, вот так...

----------


## Ankou

триттико штука недешевая,но меня в состояние спокойствия вбивало только так..правда,работоспособность уменьшилась и на вечно полупустой желудок сильно мутило)))

----------


## stre10k

Я лечусь в центре Сербского. Мне прописали амитриптилин (по 1 таблетки по 50 мг три раза в день) и нейролептики (ну это от шизофрении - без рецепта точно не найти я думаю + очень дорогой препарат... банка амитриптилина меньше 500 стоит сколько точно не скажу, хватает надолго). Облугчение почувствал только месяца через 2 и то оно очень сильно пока зависит от того выпил я таблетку или забыл.

----------


## Fray

Когда у меня была жуткая депрессия врач выписал мне Коаксил, принимал около недели по 3 таблетки в день.Самочувствие улучшилось но ненадолго((

----------


## buster777

Мне помогло осознание того, что смерть - не решение проблем...Тоесть мы ожидаем, что после смерти проблем не будет. Проблема том, что уже вообще ничего не будет..Жизнь дана только одна..

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я как-то дома сказала,что у меня депрессия. матушка пожала плечами и сказала,что это у меня обычное состояние, я ее не удивила.
вот так вот и живем(((

----------


## Настя-owl

Не советую я вам эту химию принимать,в препаратах !!  А настроение можно и лучше улучшать естественными способами !!!!

----------


## ryceHu4ka

какими например? поделись советом)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

лично я мучу чё-нить эдакое - экстрималим с друзьями, зимой можно искупнуться, пропалить чё-нить эстетическое, например закат на крыше, можно сходить в поход и т.п., лично меня это отвлекает, а после экстрима, када 10 раз с жизнью прощаешься, ещё недельку как минимум жить хочется.

----------


## Гражданин

> Психотерапевты, психиаторы, колдуны и прочие - жулики на 90%. Так что я согласен с мнением, что лекарства можно и самому в интернете подобрать. Если вообще это имеет смысл.


 ололо, откуда такие статистические данные?



> Не советую я вам эту химию принимать,в препаратах !!  А настроение можно и лучше улучшать естественными способами !!!!


  согласен, зачем себя химией травить, ищи радости в обычных событиях, в мелочах, подчас которые не замечаем вовсе. И как кто-то сказал, не стоит пить лекарства, которые тут на советовали ,мало ли, организмы разные, проблемы разные и вообще хз их))

----------


## GanibaL

Гражданин, я не знаю как у вас в Татарстане, в славном городе Елабуга, но у нас в Москве вообще 90% врачей жулики. Особенно это касается урологов, гинекологов, психиатров и т.д.

----------


## Красный_Кот

> Гражданин, я не знаю как у вас в Татарстане, в славном городе Елабуга, но у нас в Москве вообще 90% врачей жулики. Особенно это касается урологов, гинекологов, психиатров и т.д.


 А врачи вообще все давно уже жулики. Продались давно уже формацефтическим компаниям...

----------


## МаксимНазаров

Wer will der kann - кто хочет, тот может. И не ешь таблетки, ибо они не войдут в перепетии твоего внутреннего мира! Лучше посети психотерапевта. Поверь, разговор по душам - лучшее средство от депрессии.

----------


## atma

Обнаружил самый лучший антидеприсант, для себя и по отзывам знакомых)
Внимание... ЭТО - ФИЗИЧЕСКАЯ НАГРУЗКА
не обязательно бегать, что для некоторых трудно(начинать особенно) 
Из доступного в россии: Лыжи, сноуборд,РОллики(я без них не могу,когда то спасли меня от годичной депрессии,да и сейчас спасают),велосипед(особенно за городом, на природе)) и.хм много еще ) это первое что пришло в голову)
но лучше этим заниматься не в одиночку, а начать посещать специфические форумы, ходить на встречи,учиться этому у других людей)
в компании приятнее что то делать, хочешь не хочешь, а придется проехать тот запланированный маршрут в 50-100км))

http://www.roller.ru/newforum/ (признаюсь, это еще и реклама))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGfYBFRPmO8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68WoPOQ4C1I

----------


## zatvornik

> Лучший антидепресант-это секс.Проверено!


 Сон, я считаю.

----------

